# Wanting to get into saltwater



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I'm wanting to get into saltwater aquariums. Here's what I'm planning on doing converting my current 10G freshwater into a reef tank. After getting that wanting to add a clownfish or 2. I know very little about the saltwater side of the hobby so any advice would be great.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

a 10g nano reef would be a very hard task for a first tank. But nothing is impossible. Will take a hell of a lot of work though.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

So out of my tanks (10G, 20G, 25G, & 36G) what one should be a nano reef tank. Would rather not use my 36G as one but if I must I will.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Saltwater Fish need more room than Freshwater even 36 gallon you would struggle to get more than a couple of fish in.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think a 20/25 gal. would be nice. it depends on how much you want to spend and what you want to keep. I like nanos, so I think that any of those would probably work though.


----------

